# The reality of Oden and Bynum...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It getting pretty close folks....the money is getting pretty close to the mouth.

All these months discussing these players with you guys of what they are going to be in the NBA. I have 30+ games as my reference and you guys have college games and projections. All these predictions we have made are going to finally be tested. I seriously cant wait! You guys have got me so interested in watching Oden play its ridiculous. I wanna say a non trolling "I told you so!" to all you guys and Im sure you would all love to do the same in regards to Bynum...oh man oh man oh man.

No more can you guys tell me how great he is gonna be...because he is actually gonna have to walk the walk. Maybe he will be what you guys say he will be, maybe he wont...All I know is the reality is gonna be here in about 45 days...cant wait eace:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> It getting pretty close folks....the money is getting pretty close to the mouth.
> 
> All these months discussing these players with you guys of what they are going to be in the NBA. I have 30+ games as my reference and you guys have college games and projections. All these predictions we have made are going to finally be tested. I seriously cant wait! You guys have got me so interested in watching Oden play its ridiculous. I wanna say a non trolling "I told you so!" to all you guys and Im sure you would all love to do the same in regards to Bynum...oh man oh man oh man.
> 
> No more can you guys tell me how great he is gonna be...because he is actually gonna have to walk the walk. Maybe he will be what you guys say he will be, maybe he wont...All I know is the reality is gonna be here in about 45 days...cant wait eace:


Very very intersting pictures! The size says it all. ODEN!!!!!!! by a mile. Bynum won't be able to get that near the rim with Oden in the game. Can Bynum shoot from outside? Can he keep Oden away from the hoop? *Not likely*. It will almost be :smoothcriminal:like. :biggrin:

g


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Just remember to compare Oden's rookie season with Bynum's rookie season.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I very much look forward to the game. Both Oden and Bynum will be playing the first regular season games after having had injuries. Bynum has actual NBA experience but we Blazer fans are hoping that Oden will still stick it to him.

Whatever the case, it should be very ejoyable to watch; although, for me, it will be much more enjoyable should Oden demolish Bynum and the Blazers kill the Lakers but, that is just me. :biggrin:

Gramps...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KingSpeed said:


> Just remember to compare Oden's rookie season with Bynum's rookie season.


Uh...no. Bynum was 17 and playing with Phil Jackson as his coach who hates rookies...especially 17yo ones. They both sort have had weird starts to their career so judging by first year is irrelevant. 

I say the first side by side comparison for them would be this year, and that would only be slightly unfair to Oden since he hasnt played at all. 09/10 season they are on fully equal terms.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> Just remember to compare Oden's rookie season with Bynum's rookie season.


That doesn't really matter does it? What really matters is how they do head-to-head. I'm sure Oden will have a better rookie season as Bynum had some maturing to do and didn't have the same kind of expectation and hype as Oden. What is most important, is how they do now.

Gramps...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You are right again DaRizzle.....

Oden's very first game in the league, on the road against more than likely the best team in the league....should easily be better than a player who will be starting his third year in the league and playing at home. 

The whole money and mouth thing probably will mean more later in the year when they meet. But it was smart of you to say it was the first game because it's more than likely the only game Bynum will have a chance against Greg.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> But it was smart of you to say it was the first game because it's more than likely the only game Bynum will have a chance against Greg.


Ya know, Greg has lots of hype, potential and is getting very good comments from those who have seen him but I think I'll wait and see how he performs in actuality before I crown him better than Bynum. Bynum was starting to put together some pretty good stats last year and was continuing to improve. I think it will be a good matchup and I think Oden will be the better of the two, but I'm going to wait before crowing too loud.

Gramps...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> You are right again DaRizzle.....
> 
> Oden's very first game in the league, on the road against more than likely the best team in the league....should easily be better than a player who will be starting his third year in the league and playing at home.
> 
> The whole money and mouth thing probably will mean more later in the year when they meet. But it was smart of you to say it was the first game because it's more than likely the only game Bynum will have a chance against Greg.


You have me confused...Is my sarcasm meter broken?

After the both have 25 games or so underneath their belt this year then I think it is fair to start doing comparisons. They both need to get their feet wet. Bynum only started something like 20 games. Phil was still starting Kwame at the beginning of the year.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the NBA needs to send Oden a memo not to break Bynum on his first game. Bad for revenues and all that stuff.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


>


I have nothing to contribute to this conversation. Just wanted to see that picture again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^that pic is pretty bad ***...anybody know if he actually made it? He is pretty far away and has a guy killing his momentum.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> ^that pic is pretty bad ***...anybody know if he actually made it? He is pretty far away and has a guy killing his momentum.


Nope. Green was whistled for the foul. It's on youtube somewhere Here is the link. I'd post the video, but I'm too stupid to figure out how to do it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_oXlvSmp4o

I personally feel it was an offensive foul


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^that pic is pretty bad ***...anybody know if he actually made it? He is pretty far away and has a guy killing his momentum.



I don't know about that play, but there was a similar dunk in a 2007 Summer league game against Dallas (on Youtube) where Oden covers a lot of distance in the air and still looks like he's going up on the dunk. At first you think he jumped too early, then he keeps on going, and going, and going.

I think Bynum will win the first matchup because I think he will be in the game more. Oden will likely get hammered by the refs. I hope they let them play. If Oden stays in the game, then it will be close--this game. After another couple games Oden will likely dominate based on the size/athleticism difference.  The matchup will be a great one to watch over the years though. My guess is both will have good and bad nights, but Oden will have more good ones.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Nope. Green was whistled for the foul. It's on youtube somewhere Here is the link. I'd post the video, but I'm too stupid to figure out how to do it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_oXlvSmp4o
> 
> I personally feel it was an offensive foul


I agree that it probably was an offensive foul. But it's still bad ***.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

That Bynum should be Oden's first official opponent in the NBA... it should be a taste of things to come for years.

Oh yeah, and uh...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZbgepARu7-c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZbgepARu7-c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I think our Laker buddy got it right in the last sentence - 09/10 will be the level playing field and the true test. Serious knee injuries can take over 12 months for 100% recovery. Blazer fans need to cut Oden a little slack. (same with Bynum and Laker fans)


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Uh...no. Bynum was 17 and playing with Phil Jackson as his coach who hates rookies...especially 17yo ones. They both sort have had weird starts to their career so judging by first year is irrelevant.


Bynum was not 17 during his rookie season. He was 18. He was 17 when he was drafted, but turned 18 prior to the start of the season.

Nate McMillan isn't known as a rookie-friendly coach either. However, he will play rookies who can prove they are ready (like Brandon Roy). So, Oden the rookie will get plenty of PT. Bynum the rookie simply wasn't NBA ready. He had poor conditioning and was lacking in NBA calibre skills. He was extremely raw and inexperienced.

Comparing Bynum's 2nd year to Oden's rookie year would be a better comparison, but even that comparison is skewed in Oden's favor. Bynum played all 82 games his second season, started 53 of them and averaged 21.9 MPG. So, you can't really blame his unimpressive performance on a lack of PT. Still, Oden will be a year and a half older this season than Bynum was during his second season. And, Oden has a year (well part of a year, anyway) of college experience and a lot more more AAU and top level high school experience than Bynum did at the same age. So, yeah I'd be extremely disappointed if rookie Oden doesn't put up much better numbers (7.8 PPG, 5.9 RPG and 1.6 BPG in 21.9 MPG) than 2nd year Bynum.

Due to his abbreviated 3rd season, Bynum gets an incomplete for last season. He put up 13.1 PPG, 10.2 RPG and 2.1 BPG, but he only did it for 35 games (25 as a starter). I expect Oden to top those numbers as a rookie (certainly the scoring and blocks, the rebounds might be close).

So, will rookie Oden be able to match the numbers of 4th year Bynum? At this point, the factors in the comparison swing in Bynum's favor. He's older right now than Oden (but only by a few months), but most importlantly has a lot more NBA experience - he's played in 163 NBA games, 78 as a starter, and has over 3100 minutes of NBA PT under his belt. Like any rookie, it will take Oden a while to adjust to the NBA game - especially since he hasn't played any competitve ball in well over a year.

So, I expect Bynum to get off to a better start this season (I'm not talking about opening night, but the first two months of the season) while Oden adjusts to the NBA game, his new teammates, NBA officiating, etc. I expect Oden to come on strong in the 2nd half of the season, but in the end, Bynum MIGHT post slightly better numbers this season.

That's my lowered expectations version. In my homer version, Oden dominates from the start and posts better season averages than Bynum.



DaRizzle said:


> I say the first side by side comparison for them would be this year, and that would only be slightly unfair to Oden since he hasnt played at all. 09/10 season they are on fully equal terms.


Performance during the 2009-2010 season will be the first really fair yardstick to use for comparing these young big men. At that point, they will be the same age and inexperience/adjustment will no longer be an excuse for either player.

BNM


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

This is a joke right? When you say there's some sort of Oden and Bynum comparison you've got to be kidding. Bynum is finally making his way into his mediocrity. Oden is well on his way to greatness.

Right out of the gate in that first game Oden is going to do better than Bynum. Beyond that the difference between the two will grow.

Game one: Oden > Bynum
Game two: Oden >> Bynum
Game three: Oden >>> Bynum
etc...

You really don't wanna put your money where your mouth is. What you really wanna do is get your list of excuses ready. 

That first game will be exciting because Kobe is Kobe. There will be plenty of good stuff to talk about on the team level. But the Bynum VS Oden (from the Lakers vantage point) conversation will be one word long and it will be "OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ebott said:


> This is a joke right? When you say there's some sort of Oden and Bynum comparison you've got to be kidding. Bynum is finally making his way into his mediocrity. Oden is well on his way to greatness.
> 
> Right out of the gate in that first game Oden is going to do better than Bynum. Beyond that the difference between the two will grow.
> 
> ...


This is a joke right?


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> Due to his abbreviated 3rd season, Bynum gets an incomplete for last season. He put up 13.1 PPG, 10.2 RPG and 2.1 BPG, but he only did it for 35 games (25 as a starter). I expect Oden to top those numbers as a rookie (certainly the scoring and blocks, the rebounds might be close).


BNM, I agree with nearly everything you said except this part. I WONT be disappointed if Oden puts up, 13.1 ppg. 10.2 rpg and 2.1 bpg. If he lives up to those numbers his rookie year the Blazers WILL be 10 games better like a lot of people here think Oden will make them. I'm not saying that is what I want his career #'s to be, but if that is his rookie year I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Nate4Prez said:


> BNM, I agree with nearly everything you said except this part. I WONT be disappointed if Oden puts up, 13.1 ppg. 10.2 rpg and 2.1 bpg. If he lives up to those numbers his rookie year the Blazers WILL be 10 games better like a lot of people here think Oden will make them. I'm not saying that is what I want his career #'s to be, but if that is his rookie year I will be ecstatic.


While I expect Oden to best those numbers, I won't be totally disappointed if he doesn't. A lot depends on how many minutes he gets and if Nate brings him along slowly (like Aldridge), either due to concerns about recovery/conditioning or just to allow him to adapt to the NBA game slowly, or if he gives him starter minutes from day 1 (like Brandon Roy).

I do think Oden will score more than that as a rookie. I think most people totally underestimate his offensive game. He's not just a dunking machine - he will be that, plus more. I've been saying it for months - I expect Greg Oden to be neck-an-neck with LaMarcus Aldridge for 2nd on the team in scoring (behind Brandon Roy) at 17 - 19 PPG as a rookie, and I expect him to be the team's leading scorer when the Blazers are contending for their next NBA title. I expect him to average between 10 and 11 RPG and about 2.8BPG as a rookie. Those may sound like homer numbers to some, but compared to other dominant rookie big men, given Oden's size, athleticism and skill level, I don't think those numbers are at all unrealistic. In fact, if he was playing on a crap team, like most No. 1 overall picks, I think his rookie numbers would be way higher. The only reason they won't be is because the Blazers have so many other scoring options and they will likely play at the slow pace Nate seems to prefer.

BNM


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> This is a joke right?


Even I as a Blazer fan don't agree with that post. I'm excited to see both compete against each other, they both have immense potential with their size. I think their matchups will be very hyped up in the coming seasons, but I do think Greg will win most of them by the time All-star break comes around and he's comfortable in the league.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Oden is bigger, stronger, faster, more athletic, just a better player. There's a reason why Bynum took a whole year just to get into shape while Oden is a once in a generation center prospect. 

Bynum will be good, but barring injuries, I can pretty mush say without a doubt Oden will be better.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Ironically, Oden looks like he's with the LA hottie and Bynum has the Oregon Granola Girl.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

mook said:


> Ironically, Oden looks like he's with the LA hottie and Bynum has the Oregon Granola Girl.


Weird how they both have lance armstrong bands.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Link


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> Just remember to compare Oden's rookie season with Bynum's rookie season.


Won't matter, I'll take their face to face games.

Like a Lion (Oden) and a fuzzy little Bunny.

Seriously, isn't there someone closer in talent that we can compare Oden too?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^oh thems fightn' words!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I Can't Wait 'til Opening Night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Bynumb is overrated simply because he is on the Lakers he wouldnt be nearly this hyped if he was on the bobcats or wizards.....


----------

